# Sad news on our Max



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max has battled thyroid cancer and now he was just diagnosed with liver cancer. He has been losing weight and not eating as well as he has been. His ACL issues have been giving him some problems and we attributed the weight loss to pain. We took him to the vet, ran all the tests and all but kidney test came back normal. We took him in a week later and he lost more weight. Last week we had an ultrasound on his abdominal area and they noticed tumors (several) in his liver, they did a biopsy and they came back as malignant carcinoma. The pathologist and our vet both agree that in theory they don't think the thyroid cancer metastasized in the liver. 

Since the tests, Max has been almost back to normal behavior, he's not limping, he's running around and acting like a puppy. We will take the best care of him we can and make him as comfortable as possible. It doesn't look good and his prognosis is sad for all of us.

Rick and Paula


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so sorry. Hugs and pats to you and Max.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. I wish you the best.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, so sorry hear this. Thinking of you and wishing you the best.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Max. Please give him comfort from me and Henry also.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know you will make the right decision on when it's the best time to help Max on his way. :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This breaks my heart I am so sorry to hear about Max....Please give him kisses from his forum fur pals.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

So sorry for all of you. Charlie sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry to hear such sad news . My thoughts are with you and Max


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

How heartbreaking! I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ughh this is so sad. I am so sorry! Hugs for you both. ❤❤


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

That's not good. :hug: Get well soon Max!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max's illness. Please let us (Seattle & Eastside Hav owners) know if there's anything we can do to help. Licks and woofs from Miss Emmie. :kiss:

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry about Max's illness.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Hugs to you and Max.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Max. Licks and tail wags from Maggie.
Hugs,
Jeanne


----------



## Bojangles' Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sorry to read about Max. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.
-Maria - Bojangles' Mom


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. You are all in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news - big hugs from my Max and I to all of you ...


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear such sad news about Max. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Max.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so very sorry to be reading this news about Max.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

This just made me cry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Max. Cherish every moment in the days ahead.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about his diagnosis. Enjoy his furry little self and snuggles while you can.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am so sorry  we have to treasure every second we have with our babies..

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Rick and Paula,
I have PM'd you about something that will not cure Max but may improve his quality of life for the time he has left. I have been using it for my Sheltie, Rumor, who nearly died in November from cirrhosis.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*So sorry about your loss.*

I lost my dog a few years ago. It was hard because she was part of the family. love miss rosa


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

just adding hugs and licks from us so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Max. Take care, and hugs to all in your family.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Max. We had to make the decision to put my precious pug down last October. As much as I miss him I know it was the right decision for his sake. Prayers that you'll be strong when you know it's time.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

This is devastating news. I am so sorry. Tough decisions lay ahead.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How are you guys holding up?


How has Max been feeling lately?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We are doing good. Max has started to eat again and he is like his old self.
ACL is better and we will just have to wait and see what comes next. The Vet said
they don't know if the tumors are fast or slow growing. 
Thanks for thinking of us Linda.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Rick and I really love the support of this forum.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Only just found this thread; my heart breaks for you. Having been through two years of caring for my first Coton, Pamba, I know some of what you are going through, as do many others on this forum, I know. It is the most wrenching, agonising time. Please do keep us all posted, and if oceans of sympathy and kindness can help, I know you will find it amongst the wonderful people on this forum. It's making me cry just writing this. When Pamba was so ill there were so many judgements to make, the last one being the most terrible, of course. I kept asking people how I would know when the time had come, and they all said "you just will"; and they were right. In retrospect I worry that I kept her going just a little too long for her, but she was still having some quality of life right until her last day. She was four years old.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just saw this-please know we are thinking of you & Max-sending hugs & prayers.


----------



## Dalston (Jan 22, 2014)

Kisses & Hugs from us. I hope he is feeling ok in the meantime.
We are so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better sweet boy


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*It is sad about your poor baby.*

I understand how you are feeling and know how hard it is watching your pet in so much pain. All you can do is just make him comfortable. I lost my dog of 12 years after battling cancer. She started with a few lumps and within two weeks they doubled in size and we had to put her to sleep. it was very hard. I still miss my little girl. It has been 5 years. In my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Makes me sad to hear this. I'm sure you are doing what's best and Max appreciates it.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Im so sorry to hear about Max, hugs & kisses to you both :hug:


----------

